# Shutdown instead of reboot on halt?



## GullibleJones (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry for this rather stupid question, but... Is there a way to make the system power down when the "halt" command is issued, instead of restarting? By default it seems to restart no matter what I do.


----------



## marcelesflores (Apr 10, 2009)

shutdown -p NOW


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

halt -p

See man halt, man reboot and man shutdown.

The system should not restart when the halt command is used (even without the -p) unless it panics during the shutdown.


----------



## GullibleJones (Apr 13, 2009)

Yum, it restarts anyway with halt -p... It says this:


```
The system has halted
Press any key to reboot.
```

And pressing any key does indeed reboot.

It seems that the only way I can get a clean shutdown is by pressing the power key with ACPI enabled... And I can't use that method, because enabling ACPI kills my ethernet and wireless. Stupid buggy Acer BIOS.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

after it says that, hit the power button and it will shut down.


----------



## GullibleJones (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG... Duh! *smacks self on forehead*


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 13, 2009)

Why do you use halt instead of
*shutdown -p now* - to power off machine
*shutdown -r now* - to reboot
?


----------



## SeanC (Apr 13, 2009)

GullibleJones said:
			
		

> OMG... Duh! *smacks self on forehead*



Too funny. That made my day.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

```
echo $HOSTNAME
$ homer
```

Ah.


----------



## allbanddxer (Apr 18, 2009)

I have just recently seen a fresh install of 7.1 do this. Never happened before though... I just hit the power switch, but every once in a while my computer will turn its self back on, after about 20 minutes of being off. Checked the bios and I can't figure out what is going on...


----------

